# Some Unspoken Rules of Puff.com



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Okay, nobody really likes rules, but we have to have them sometimes in order to keep from heading into complete anarchy. I realize that I've only been here a short time, but I've become aware of some "unwritten" or "unspoken" rules around here at Puff. Some of the rules I've actually been given first hand knowledge of simply because I was dumb enough to "break them" or "insert my foot into my mouth" at the wrong time and wrong place.

We all do it every now and then, but hopefully, by bringing some of these into the light of day, it will spare another brother or sister the gentle or not-so-gentle boot in the *ss that we all deserve every now and again. If you see something that you don't agree with, we can delete it, or if you don't see something that should be up here, add it. Puff is a great community and I love how we're all able to work things out good and bad.

Of course, I thought long and hard about whether or not I should post something like this. I mean... these rules are "unspoken" and generally things go unspoken for a reason. However, Puff is a great, open community and everyone is welcome here, so I thought to myself, "Self, they're probably only unspoken because no one has taken the time to write them down."

So, without further ado, here are some "Unofficial" and "Unspoken" rules of Puff.com.

*The Unspoken Rules of Puff.com*

1)	Never talk about Puff.com
2)	Never talk about Puff.com
3)	Refer to rule #1

Okay, just kidding&#8230; this isn't fight club.

Rule 1 - Never ask a brother or sister about his or her stash within the context of purchasing cigars. It's okay to compliment a BOTL or SOTL on their stash when they post pics or whatever or to say, "OMG, it's HUGE!", but just leave it at that. If you want to purchase stuff, just head over to the group buys/splits threads.

Rule 2 - Don't publicly ask about bombs or what they are. Do a little digging around the forum, you'll figure it out, and undoubtedly, you'll receive one. Asking about bombs looks a lot like you're begging to get hit by one. Just be a good Puffer, post to the forums, contribute, and even send out your own bombs. Don't worry. You'll get hit, hard, and multiple times. If you are truly baffled by the concept of bombs, PM one of your fellow puffers and ask.

Rule 3 - When you have an issue with a BOTL or SOTL, send them a PM. Work things out privately, not publicly.

Rule 4 - Don't ask for RG. RG is earned, and it can be given and taken away. Posting cool posts, being creative, bombing, and contributing are all great reasons to give a brother or sister some RG love. Give out as much as you can to deserving BOTLs and SOTLs and you'll be surprised at how much love you'll get back.

Rule 5 - If you give negative RG, just be sure that it's deserved. There are always two-sides to every story and remember, sometimes things seem worse when they're written out than if they had actually been said in person. Consider even PM'ing the offending party and asking them if they realize they screwed up or what their meaning really was if a post seems out of place.

Rule 6 - Be careful what you say in print and in public. A good rule of thumb is that if you wouldn't tell it to someone's face, you probably shouldn't write it. This will avoid flamewars and hurt feelings.

Rule 7 - Read the posted rules for the forum. There's a lot of good info in there that will keep you in everyone's good graces.

Rule 8 - Be open and honest. We're all brothers and sisters here and we enjoy smoking stogies and telling stories, but outright lies to or about someone can be hurtful.

Rule 9 - Smoking cigars isn't about keeping up with the Jones' or the Ron Stacy's of the world. We laugh and tease about the slippery slope, but it's important to remember: If you're racking up a huge credit card bill because of cigars and you're not able to pay it off, you shouldn't be spending that money on cigars. When you purchase and smoke cigars, you are literally burning your money. It's that simple. Basic rule of thumb: Keep your stash within the limits of your cash.

Rule 10 - Get off the computer and smoke some cigars. Puff.com is a great forum, but you really can get too much of a good thing if you're on all of the time.


----------



## Mr. Dave (Aug 16, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> Rule 9 - Smoking cigars isn't about keeping up with the Jones' or the *Ron Stacy's* of the world. We laugh and tease about the slippery slope, but it's important to remember: If you're racking up a huge credit card bill because of cigars and you're not able to pay it off, you shouldn't be spending that money on cigars. When you purchase and smoke cigars, you are literally burning your money. It's that simple. Basic rule of thumb: Keep your stash within the limits of your cash.


This... is the most important rule. This should be asterisked. Otherwise, your mailbox will turn into a shrapnel hazard.

Great post man.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Awesome post Neal...


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Great post Neil, just one more:
-Respect, give it and it will be returned in kind!


----------



## Mr. Dave (Aug 16, 2011)

Golden rule Abe, golden rule.


----------



## Annie69 (Aug 23, 2011)

Really great Thread Neal! 


And thanks for the Friend request!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Good thoughts here to remind us why we enjoy the comraderie here. We aren't looking for drama but it does develop if we don't adhere to these unspoken rules. Reminders are a good thing.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

I want to add an addendum to this thread:

When I wrote these out, I was just thinking through different theoretical scenarios and trying to think of a common sense "rule" that wasn't posted. These are absolutely NOT directed at anyone at all... 

If you read them and they resonate with you (which they did with me, 'cause I've screwed up any number of times), it is merely coincidence! 

Please also read them with a bit of tongue in cheek!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Great stuff Neal...some good things here that a few of us (me, myself & I) need to be reminded of!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

great post Neal.. a thread like this is needed just to inform people and keep a balance on the forums


----------



## jbgd825 (Aug 26, 2011)

Great post for a newbie like myself! I was wondering what the RG thing meant that I've seen on people's profiles, and now I know! thanks!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Very nice Neal, I think we need a sticky

Oh and...

11) Don't pick a fight with Shuckins, as you are guaranteed to loose.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks for the great post neal! its good to see that the people here only want the best for each other. this is great information for a n00b like myself!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Great post brother! How's your new mailbox holding up? I might try and take a swing at it this month!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Great post brother! How's your new mailbox holding up? I might try and take a swing at it this month!


Aww... dude... Horrible! It's pretty much in shreds. The LAST thing it needs is destruction from my own brother Infidel! Sheesh. Cop a brother a break! LOL.

Things okay over in the sandbox? Stay safe.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Things are things over here.... I'll defly have some interesting stuff by the time I get home. I'll promise you that. I'll have you come by the house and you can help me get things organized when I do my "All the stuff I brought home pass." 

I'm waiting on some media bags so I can free up some floorspace in my coolidors. Then its game on for buying! Customs says I can only bring back 100 cigars. Good thing I have a bunch more people in my company that are bringing back 100 of mine too! Come January I'm gonna have the wife start stocking up on mailing supplies!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Good thread Neal
I like rule one, it is very hard to say no for me and a person would use the WTS section if they wanted to sell their cigars. This has happened to me so many times I can not count that high.

All are good common sense stuff though just use common sense.

Thanks Neal


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Things are things over here.... I'll defly have some interesting stuff by the time I get home. I'll promise you that. I'll have you come by the house and you can help me get things organized when I do my "All the stuff I brought home pass."
> 
> I'm waiting on some media bags so I can free up some floorspace in my coolidors. Then its game on for buying! Customs says I can only bring back 100 cigars. Good thing I have a bunch more people in my company that are bringing back 100 of mine too! Come January I'm gonna have the wife start stocking up on mailing supplies!


Looking forward to you getting back safely, bro.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

If it ain't spoken of, don't speak of it.


----------



## rejart (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome thread, thanks.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Mr. Dave said:


> This... is the most important rule. This should be asterisked. Otherwise, your mailbox will turn into a shrapnel hazard.
> 
> Great post man.


You speak the truth, brother!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Annie69 said:


> Really great Thread Neal!
> 
> And thanks for the Friend request!!


My pleasure, Annie, I need to get one in to your hubby as well. I've just been lazy! LOL. Plus, I think you post more than he does.


----------



## rocker06 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sweet thread... Love the rules and what brothers have added.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

What I read:
1. insert my foot in my mouth
2. gentle boot in the *ss
3. Long and Hard
4."OMG, It's HUGE!"
5. You'll get hit, hard, and multiple times.
6. We laugh and tease about the slippery slope
7. But you really can get too much of a good thing if you're on all the time.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Awesome post Neal...


Thanks brother. Fun post, too. I'm enjoying the responses.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> Great post Neil, just one more:
> -Respect, give it and it will be returned in kind!


Thanks brother. Agreed. I think that should be added. I'll start adding some of the new stuff and editing in similar stuff.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Cigary said:


> Good thoughts here to remind us why we enjoy the comraderie here. We aren't looking for drama but it does develop if we don't adhere to these unspoken rules. Reminders are a good thing.


Thanks Gary. Always good to see you posting. You're a wealth of wisdom and much respected here on Puff.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

quo155 said:


> Great stuff Neal...some good things here that a few of us (me, myself & I) need to be reminded of!


Hey brother, it's good for all of us.  We all have our moments!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

There should be a rule on puff about posting up that someone likes a post or that they think that "that bomb was great"
It should be a pm not 11 pages of: "Great hit", "Nice bomb", "Great post", "Thanks"....blah blah blah

They could all be PM's and the feelings would all still be there.
and there wouldn't be 14 pages of.........back patting


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> There should be a rule on puff about posting up that someone likes a post or that they think that "that bomb was great"
> It should be a pm not 11 pages of: "Great hit", "Nice bomb", "Great post", "Thanks"....blah blah blah
> 
> They could all be PM's and the feelings would all still be there.
> and there wouldn't be 14 pages of.........back patting


whats wrong with back patting? i know when i post a "i got hit!" i like seeing all the "oh man nice hit!" stuff

theres not much else to say in a bomb hit thread, tbh.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> There should be a rule on puff about posting up that someone likes a post or that they think that "that bomb was great"
> It should be a pm not 11 pages of: "Great hit", "Nice bomb", "Great post", "Thanks"....blah blah blah
> 
> They could all be PM's and the feelings would all still be there.
> and there wouldn't be 14 pages of.........back patting


Hey Brother, definitely understand your sentiment, but on the other hand, I know I personally enjoy when a thread blows up (metaphorically speaking) when I thank someone for a bomb.

I kind of have mixed feelings about it. It's like, yeah... there are a crap load of posts, but... it's also kind of nice to see BOTLs and SOTLs pat others on the back for a bomb.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> There should be a rule on puff about posting up that someone likes a post or that they think that "that bomb was great"
> It should be a pm not 11 pages of: "Great hit", "Nice bomb", "Great post", "Thanks"....blah blah blah
> 
> They could all be PM's and the feelings would all still be there.
> and there wouldn't be 14 pages of.........back patting


I agree...it is all part of the bombing process! If you don't want to see all of that "back patting" then just go to the first page to see the cigars, or don't bother with the bombing threads at all. :dunno:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

#12 If you happen to get a bomb with a prosthetic eye in it, don't worry, that is just Mr. Cookie Black Polo...he is HARMLESS!


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> There should be a rule on puff about posting up that someone likes a post or that they think that "that bomb was great"
> It should be a pm not 11 pages of: "Great hit", "Nice bomb", "Great post", "Thanks"....blah blah blah
> 
> They could all be PM's and the feelings would all still be there.
> and there wouldn't be 14 pages of.........back patting


There is only one thing to say about posting a thread on receiving a Bomb.....Paying Respect to the Bomber and also showing your Appreciation for being Bombed!!! Thats all it is about...Appreciation and Respect!!!!

Neal, great thread!!!!


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

Great thread, Neal. Very well thought out and spot on!


----------



## Mr. Dave (Aug 16, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> #12 if you happen to get a bomb with a prosthetic eye in it, don't worry, that is just mr. Cookie black polo...he is harmless!


ahahahahahah.










Beware the Cookie Black Polo Bomber.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> There should be a rule on puff about posting up that someone likes a post or that they think that "that bomb was great"
> It should be a pm not 11 pages of: "Great hit", "Nice bomb", "Great post", "Thanks"....blah blah blah
> 
> They could all be PM's and the feelings would all still be there.
> and there wouldn't be 14 pages of.........back patting


Hey Brother
Personally I would rather have them in the thread than my pm box filling up even faster I have trouble answering all I get as it is. I will be back to visit again someday BTW not soon enough though.

Take care Bro!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Hey Brother
> Personally I would rather have them in the thread than my pm box filling up even faster I have trouble answering all I get as it is. I will be back to visit again someday BTW not soon enough though.
> 
> Take care Bro!


oh dear i agree. im already constantly deleting PM's to not hit max


----------



## drl (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the post, good stuff!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

User Name said:


> What I read:
> 1. insert my foot in my mouth
> 2. gentle boot in the *ss
> 3. Long and Hard
> ...


Ha, James... nice. Ya' perv.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I would like to go on record and say that this is the greatest website in the world and it's an honor to be a part of it. I wish I found it sooner! Thanks for everything that you guys do!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

RRRRREEEEEEAAAAAALLLLLLLYYYYYY NNNNNNICCCCCEEEEEE PPOOOOOSSSSSSSTTTTT.

Three short words with lots of letters....LOL!!! Sometimes a few of words of encouragement say all that needs to be said.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> There should be a rule on puff about posting up that someone likes a post or that they think that "that bomb was great"
> It should be a pm not 11 pages of: "Great hit", "Nice bomb", "Great post", "Thanks"....blah blah blah
> 
> They could all be PM's and the feelings would all still be there.
> and there wouldn't be 14 pages of.........back patting


What you're saying basically is there shouldn't be bomb threads because that is what every comment is about. It'd be pointless to have a whole section without comments. Would just 1 constant thread like a "what did you smoke today" thread with just a series of pictures be better? That seems kind of lame to be honest.

What else would people talk about in a bomb thread outside of all that? It isn't getting in the way of so great source of information. I too think clogging up the Inbox with "good bomb" PMs would get old fast. Not sure how the number of pages detracts from anything.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> Please also read them with a bit of tongue in cheek!


I had to do this, because never would I think of posting a list of rules for a forum that I had only been a member of for a couple months :wink:

As for what you actually put down, I would hope most of them would be abided simply by common sense and deceny, but you never know.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I had to do this, because never would I think of posting a list of rules for a forum that I had only been a member of for a couple months :wink:
> 
> As for what you actually put down, I would hope most of them would be abided simply by common sense and deceny, but you never know.


Yeah... I strongly considered that before posting... of course I went ahead and posted, then, anyway. LOL.

For me, this is kind of a fun common sense post that hopefully everyone can either relate to or laugh at. I'm good with either.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> Rule 4 - Don't ask for RG. RG is earned, and it can be given and taken away. Posting cool posts, being creative, bombing, and contributing are all great reasons to give a brother or sister some RG love. Give out as much as you can to deserving BOTLs and SOTLs and you'll be surprised at how much love you'll get back.


I learned this one the hard way.  I made a joke about it but received 20 PMs from people stating that it wasn't funny and it's not looked at kindly. They were done with class and encouragement and by no means hateful but I definitely got the point! Hahaha


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

This is a great thread. This should be required reading before your 10th post.


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. As a new fish around here it is greatly appreciated. 

Good Times,
Johnnie


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> What you're saying basically is there shouldn't be bomb threads because that is what every comment is about. It'd be pointless to have a whole section without comments. Would just 1 constant thread like a "what did you smoke today" thread with just a series of pictures be better? That seems kind of lame to be honest.
> 
> What else would people talk about in a bomb thread outside of all that? It isn't getting in the way of so great source of information. I too think clogging up the Inbox with "good bomb" PMs would get old fast. Not sure how the number of pages detracts from anything.


I think some people write a comment "nice hit" on every bomb post to get there count up.

because of this I think another unspoken rule should be said "don't be a post whore" If you have been on the site for a week and have 1000 post you are a post whore. This is why I like how it says the join date under everyones user name. Quality in post not quantity.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> I think some people write a comment "nice hit" on every bomb post to get there count up.
> 
> because of this I think another unspoken rule should be said "don't be a post whore" If you have been on the site for a week and have 1000 post you are a post whore. This is why I like how it says the join date under everyones user name. Quality in post not quantity.


Crap... I think I'm a post whore. LOL. Actually, I post a hello to the Noobs in the Newbie forum to get my post count up. Is that a whorish thing? I should probably get help for that... LOL.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

This is another great post, there have been many eye opening posts lately. I know they are meant for newbs, but this not so newb has earned quite a few things through all of these posts too. 

The only one I find myself breaking on occasion is the don't PM a member to ask to buy cigars. I do this sometimes, but it is usually members that I know well and feel comforable with. I guess I look at it this way, if I have a cigar(s) that a brother wants, and we know each other from previous interactions then I have no problem with him asking me if I am willing to sale something. If he is a friend I feel comfortable being honest and saying no I don't wanna sell.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Shake it for me, Neal. arty:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> Crap... I think I'm a post whore. LOL. Actually, I post a hello to the Noobs in the Newbie forum to get my post count up. Is that a whorish thing? I should probably get help for that... LOL.


17 post a day isn't that bad especially if you spend a few hours a day on here. I have seen many people over 30 post a day.


----------



## saucy_jack (Aug 7, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> Crap... I think I'm a post whore. LOL. Actually, I post a hello to the Noobs in the Newbie forum to get my post count up. Is that a whorish thing? I should probably get help for that... LOL.


Is that really why you welcome the newcomers?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

nealw6971 said:


> Crap... I think I'm a post whore. LOL. Actually, I post a hello to the Noobs in the Newbie forum to get my post count up. Is that a whorish thing? I should probably get help for that... LOL.


Ummm... FAIL Neal. Posts in the new members section do not add to your post count. oke:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> Crap... I think I'm a post whore. LOL. Actually, I post a hello to the Noobs in the Newbie forum to get my post count up. Is that a whorish thing? I should probably get help for that... LOL.


I don't think posts in that section count towards your post count anyway. If they did, then you would officially be a post whore. :wink:


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> Crap... I think I'm a post whore. LOL. Actually, I post a hello to the Noobs in the Newbie forum to get my post count up. Is that a whorish thing? I should probably get help for that... LOL.


Yes Neal you are a whore, but, you are a very good whore. I don't think some whores get enough credit.

By the way you don't have any diseases we should know about do you?


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

I too agree this is a great thread and a periodic reminder is a good thing for all of us. I'm nearing the 3 month mark here and its always good to know the left and right limits so you can stay between them.

If we are looking at adding some more "Unspoken Rules", I would like to nominate the "Three word post" rule. Please! I know there are supporters of that! A comment that reads, "Nice hit dude", doesn't say much about the poster. Spread it out to "Nice hit dude. So and so is a great BOTL and deserves it. That Ron Mexico looks almost good enough to eat!" 

I know I've been guilty of the 3 word post in the past, but I strive to be better than that! 

-- Carry on.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ShortFuse said:


> I too agree this is a great thread and a periodic reminder is a good thing for all of us. I'm nearing the 3 month mark here and its always good to know the left and right limits so you can stay between them.
> 
> If we are looking at adding some more "Unspoken Rules", I would like to nominate the "Three word post" rule. Please! I know there are supporters of that! A comment that reads, "Nice hit dude", doesn't say much about the poster. Spread it out to "Nice hit dude. So and so is a great BOTL and deserves it. That Ron Mexico looks almost good enough to eat!"
> 
> ...


:tpd::banplease: There you go, I used six. Oops, 13 now, gawd dammit!.........15, a singular & some digits.........:tape:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

saucy_jack said:


> Is that really why you welcome the newcomers?


No... not at all. I was just trying to be "witty" in regard to Michael's post.  I actually get into the new puffers thread when and if I can (hasn't been a lot lately, I sadly admit) to just say hey and welcome aboard.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Ummm... FAIL Neal. Posts in the new members section do not add to your post count. oke:


Warren... daggumit. I was trying to get other guys over to the newbie thread to say hi thinking that it would up their post count... sheesh! :gossip:

Okay, FINE... I freely admit that I go to the newbie forum to make the new guys and gals feel welcome. There, I said it! No ulterior motive, no draconian plan to get my post count up. Aarrggh... next thing you know, you people will be accusing me of being a nice person! I will NOT stand for it!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> I don't think posts in that section count towards your post count anyway. If they did, then you would officially be a post whore. :wink:


I cannot get ANYTHING past y'all, can I? :frusty:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> I too agree this is a great thread and a periodic reminder is a good thing for all of us. I'm nearing the 3 month mark here and its always good to know the left and right limits so you can stay between them.
> 
> If we are looking at adding some more "Unspoken Rules", I would like to nominate the "Three word post" rule. Please! I know there are supporters of that! A comment that reads, "Nice hit dude", doesn't say much about the poster. Spread it out to "Nice hit dude. So and so is a great BOTL and deserves it. That Ron Mexico looks almost good enough to eat!"
> 
> ...


I think this isn't a bad idea. I know I try to add a little something to it, but I, too, have been guilty of the three word post.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Dang, I went past 900 posts and didn't even realize it. I need someone to keep track of my posts for me, 'cause I was thinking about a contest for my 1000th post. Hmmmm... Wonder if Mr. Dave's new friend wants that job, 'cause he's the one that pointed out #900.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

nealw6971 said:


> Warren... daggumit. I was trying to get other guys over to the newbie thread to say hi thinking that it would up their post count... sheesh! :gossip:
> 
> Okay, FINE... I freely admit that I go to the newbie forum to make the new guys and gals feel welcome. There, I said it! No ulterior motive, no draconian plan to get my post count up. Aarrggh... next thing you know, you people will be accusing me of being a nice person! I will NOT stand for it!


Stop being nice Bastage! Your wit was lost due to your lack of smilie use but I thought you may have understood mine, obviously not. LOL. :boxing:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Stop being nice Bastage! Your wit was lost due to your lack of smilie use but I thought you may have understood mine, obviously not. LOL. :boxing:


Wit is NOT allowed. LOL. Unspoken Rule #13!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> To wit, to woo





> AS = Alan Statham, JB=Boyce
> 
> AS: "Yes, there's a certain amount of intercostal wear and tear further down, which, er, could indicate a number of problems, to wit..."
> JB: "to woo."
> ...


Do not blame me, I'm just the messenger. :mischief:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Do not blame me, I'm just the messenger. :mischief:


LMAO:rofl:


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

nealw6971 said:


> Crap... I think I'm a post whore. LOL. Actually, I post a hello to the Noobs in the Newbie forum to get my post count up. Is that a whorish thing? I should probably get help for that... LOL.


I believe those posts do not count in your post count.


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> I know I try to add a little something to it, but I, too, have been guilty of the three word post.


So have I.

:bolt:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

jp13 said:


> So have I.
> 
> :bolt:


Baaaa haaaaa haaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! ound:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Another unspoken rule:

"It's just plume."

Which is also a three-word post.

So, I'm going to opt for the one-word version instead:

"Magnesium."

Which, of course, is all to say that this was a great post! And that Ron Mexico looks good enough ...

Wait ... that's not right. I'll insert a random smiley so everyone will think I was actually joking and didn't, in fact, get my train of thought completely lost in the wilderness. :randomsmileyhere:

Seriously, though - great thoughts, Neal - thanks for sharing.

You just keep thinking, Butch - that's what you're good at ... oops - better stick another random smiley :anotherrandomsmileyhere:

OK - I've done enough damage here. Off to drop the other half of my wit somewhere else ...


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Okay, so... a couple of updates... will post more as they come in.


Rule 1 – Never ask a brother or sister about his or her stash within the context of purchasing cigars. It's okay to compliment a BOTL or SOTL on their stash when they post pics or whatever or to say, "OMG, it's HUGE!", but just leave it at that. If you want to purchase stuff, just head over to the group buys/splits threads.

Rule 2 – Don’t publicly ask about bombs or what they are. Do a little digging around the forum, you’ll figure it out, and undoubtedly, you’ll receive one. Asking about bombs looks a lot like you’re begging to get hit by one. Just be a good Puffer, post to the forums, contribute, and even send out your own bombs. Don’t worry. You’ll get hit, hard, and multiple times. If you are truly baffled by the concept of bombs, PM one of your fellow puffers and ask.

Rule 3 – When you have an issue with a BOTL or SOTL, send them a PM. Work things out privately, not publicly.

Rule 4 – Don’t ask for RG. RG is earned, and it can be given and taken away. Posting cool posts, being creative, bombing, and contributing are all great reasons to give a brother or sister some RG love. Give out as much as you can to deserving BOTLs and SOTLs and you’ll be surprised at how much love you’ll get back.

Rule 5 – If you give negative RG, just be sure that it’s deserved. There are always two-sides to every story and remember, sometimes things seem worse when they’re written out than if they had actually been said in person. Consider even PM'ing the offending party and asking them if they realize they screwed up or what their meaning really was if a post seems out of place.

Rule 6 – Be careful what you say in print and in public. A good rule of thumb is that if you wouldn’t tell it to someone’s face, you probably shouldn’t write it. This will avoid flamewars and hurt feelings.

Rule 7 – Read the posted rules for the forum. There’s a lot of good info in there that will keep you in everyone’s good graces.

Rule 8 – Be open and honest. We’re all brothers and sisters here and we enjoy smoking stogies and telling stories, but outright lies to or about someone can be hurtful.

Rule 9 – Smoking cigars isn’t about keeping up with the Jones’ or the Ron Stacy’s of the world. We laugh and tease about the slippery slope, but it’s important to remember: If you’re racking up a huge credit card bill because of cigars and you’re not able to pay it off, you shouldn’t be spending that money on cigars. When you purchase and smoke cigars, you are literally burning your money. It’s that simple. Basic rule of thumb: Keep your stash within the limits of your cash.

Rule 9a – Just like with your stash, bombing isn’t about keeping up with the Jones’ or Ron Stacy’s… Definitely not about keeping up with the Ron Stacy’s of the world. Bombs are a gift and while bombs wars are fun and all of us really get into them, it’s okay if you raise the white flag every now and then.

Rule 10 – Give respect and it’ll be returned in kind. It’s a lot like the Golden Rule. Do unto others as you’d have them do unto you.

Rule 11 – When posting to a thread, it’s kind of nice if you use more than three words. “Nice hit, bro.” is good, but maybe expand on why it was good or comment on something about the brother or sister you’re commenting to. This helps build real friendships and camaraderie. 

Rule 11 – Get off the computer and smoke some cigars. Puff.com is a great forum, but you really can get too much of a good thing if you’re on all of the time.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

When participating in MAW/PIF, remember that Karma exist and 
your reputation will follow you. "Give" as you would like to "Get".


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> Rule 4 - Don't ask for RG. RG is earned, and it can be given and taken away.


Also do not ask others to bump in your place. I've been guilty of giving when asked but only if I think my bump is deserved at this level (I hit way to high for my knowledge base). I try not to get someone else to take on that responsibility for me . Do it yourself methinks & wait the necessary time to execute the bump you want to give.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Also do not ask others to bump in your place. I've been guilty of giving when asked but only if I think my bump is deserved at this level (I hit way to high for my knowledge base). I try not to get someone else to take on that responsibility for me . Do it yourself methinks & wait the necessary time to execute the bump you want to give.


That's a good one Warren. :clap2:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

On a further note, watch this video & LISTEN to the words. There are so many differing people on any forum but as shown in this clip, if we allow ourselves to let it happen there IS common ground. Cigars FTW!






We will all figure you out sooner or later. eace:

FYI: All the extras in this clip had mental issues and see what Pete Murray did? If it is that simple then surely we can meld on a forum being sane? :madgrin: LOL


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> When participating in MAW/PIF, remember that Karma exist and
> your reputation will follow you. "Give" as you would like to "Get".


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
This! This is a good one Al! I have seen several PIF's, MAW, and Trade Samplers completely one sided. Can't feel good to the guy that sends out top quality and gets back "run of the mill". KNow what you are getting into before you jump in...and if you can't reciprocate sufficiently, step aside and let someone who can take that one.


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> This! This is a good one Al! I have seen several PIF's, MAW, and Trade Samplers completely one sided. Can't feel good to the guy that sends out top quality and gets back "run of the mill". KNow what you are getting into before you jump in...and if you can't reciprocate sufficiently, step aside and let someone who can take that one.


This is exactly why you will not see me participating in any PIF/MAW in the near future. Sure it feels great to trade a nickel for a quarter, but think about it being the other way around!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Macke said:


> This is exactly why you will not see me participating in any PIF/MAW in the near future. Sure it feels great to trade a nickel for a quarter, but think about it being the other way around!


Don't get me wrong Nate...most of the time they are excellent and both parties are satisfied. You should just live by the rule that Al said "GIVE what you would like to GET" and all parties will be happy. Don't let a couple that weren't up to standard discourage you from doing any of the PIF's (especially as a noob to the site).


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

"Rule 11 – When posting to a thread, it’s kind of nice if you use more than three words. “Nice hit, bro.” is good, but maybe expand on why it was good or comment on something about the brother or sister you’re commenting to. This helps build real friendships and camaraderie. "

Thanks for these guidelines. Rules to live by. 
As for rule 11 quoted above, Yeah, I know, but I'm more of a lurker than a big poster. I'm really not one to post a 7-page review. I will leave that for the more eloquent and verbose. I do get what you're saying, though.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Macke said:


> This is exactly why you will not see me participating in any PIF/MAW in the near future. Sure it feels great to trade a nickel for a quarter, but think about it being the other way around!


Nate
With the hopes of keeping this on track,
I was just pointing out that it is always good to follow the golden rule many of our issues go away....


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Also do not ask others to bump in your place. I've been guilty of giving when asked but only if I think my bump is deserved at this level (I hit way to high for my knowledge base). I try not to get someone else to take on that responsibility for me . Do it yourself methinks & wait the necessary time to execute the bump you want to give.


Great point! I'd bump you but I have to spread it around a little first.

Will someone hit him for me?

Whaaaaat!!!!!! You knew _someone_ had to say it! And I _had_ to be the odds-on favorite!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tritones said:


> Great point! I'd bump you but I have to spread it around a little first.
> 
> Will someone hit him for me?
> 
> Whaaaaat!!!!!! You knew _someone_ had to say it! And I _had_ to be the odds-on favorite!


I got him for ya Mike! LMAO


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Great post Neal. One more vote to make this a sticky..


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

If you are in a pif or maw and expect to get cigars and are worried about what you may get you are in them for the wrong reason.


----------



## nothung (Aug 22, 2011)

smelvis said:


> If you are in a pif or maw and expect to get cigars and are worried about what you may get you are in them for the wrong reason.


100% agree with you Smelvis. Cigars like pizza is like sex, even when its bad its still pretty damn good.


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

smelvis said:


> If you are in a pif or maw and expect to get cigars and are worried about what you may get you are in them for the wrong reason.


RG for you, sir


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

smelvis said:


> If you are in a pif or maw and expect to get cigars and are worried about what you may get you are in them for the wrong reason.


That's a really excellent point!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Another update. Thanks so much for putting together such great ideas, keep them coming!


Rule 1 – Never ask a brother or sister about his or her stash within the context of purchasing cigars. It's okay to compliment a BOTL or SOTL on their stash when they post pics or whatever or to say, "OMG, it's HUGE!", but just leave it at that. If you want to purchase stuff, just head over to the group buys/splits threads.

Rule 2 – Don’t publicly ask about bombs or what they are. Do a little digging around the forum, you’ll figure it out, and undoubtedly, you’ll receive one. Asking about bombs looks a lot like you’re begging to get hit by one. Just be a good Puffer, post to the forums, contribute, and even send out your own bombs. Don’t worry. You’ll get hit, hard, and multiple times. If you are truly baffled by the concept of bombs, PM one of your fellow puffers and ask.

Rule 3 – When you have an issue with a BOTL or SOTL, send them a PM. Work things out privately, not publicly.

Rule 4 – Don’t ask for RG. RG is earned, and it can be given and taken away. Posting cool posts, being creative, bombing, and contributing are all great reasons to give a brother or sister some RG love. Give out as much as you can to deserving BOTLs and SOTLs and you’ll be surprised at how much love you’ll get back.

Rule 4a – Don’t ask others to bump RG in your place. Be patient and wait until you can give out more RG then bump them yourself.

Rule 5 – If you give negative RG, just be sure that it’s deserved. There are always two-sides to every story and remember, sometimes things seem worse when they’re written out than if they had actually been said in person. Consider even PM'ing the offending party and asking them if they realize they screwed up or what their meaning really was if a post seems out of place.

Rule 6 – Be careful what you say in print and in public. A good rule of thumb is that if you wouldn’t tell it to someone’s face, you probably shouldn’t write it. This will avoid flamewars and hurt feelings.

Rule 7 – Read the posted rules for the forum. There’s a lot of good info in there that will keep you in everyone’s good graces.

Rule 8 – Be open and honest. We’re all brothers and sisters here and we enjoy smoking stogies and telling stories, but outright lies to or about someone can be hurtful.

Rule 9 – Smoking cigars isn’t about keeping up with the Jones’ or the Ron Stacy’s of the world. We laugh and tease about the slippery slope, but it’s important to remember: If you’re racking up a huge credit card bill because of cigars and you’re not able to pay it off, you shouldn’t be spending that money on cigars. When you purchase and smoke cigars, you are literally burning your money. It’s that simple. Basic rule of thumb: Keep your stash within the limits of your cash.

Rule 9a – Just like with your stash, bombing isn’t about keeping up with the Jones’ or Ron Stacy’s… Definitely not about keeping up with the Ron Stacy’s of the world. Bombs are a gift and while bombs wars are fun and all of us really get into them, it’s okay if you raise the white flag every now and then.

Rule 10 – Give respect and it’ll be returned in kind. It’s a lot like the Golden Rule. Do unto others as you’d have them do unto you.

Rule 11 – When posting to a thread, it’s kind of nice if you use more than three words. “Nice hit, bro.” is good, but maybe expand on why it was good or comment on something about the brother or sister you’re commenting to. This helps build real friendships and camaraderie. 

Rule 12 – When participating in a MAW/PIF, remember that Karma exists and your reputation will follow you. “Give” as you would like to “Get.” Secondarily, if you are involved in a PIF/MAW and expect to get certain types of cigars or are worried about the type of cigars you might get, then you are in it for the wrong reason.

Rule 13 – Get off the computer and smoke some cigars. Puff.com is a great forum, but you really can get too much of a good thing if you’re on all of the time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Good thoughts here to remind us why we enjoy the comraderie here. We aren't looking for drama but it does develop if we don't adhere to these unspoken rules. Reminders are a good thing.


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mrgreen:
How did i miss this thread!:shock:


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

1 more vote for sticky!

Great post, Neal and great feedback everyone else!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Great list. Might think of adding "don't post when your angry and drunk". Even though it does make for an interesting post and a nightmare for English majors, it ususally ends up hurting someones feelings or reputation.


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

ca21455 said:


> Great list. Might think of adding "don't post when your angry and drunk". Even though it does make for an interesting post and a nightmare for English majors, it ususally ends up hurting someones feelings or reputation.


I would agree with this but then I would never be allowed to post.

Good Times,
Johnnie


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Johnnie said:


> I would agree with this but then I would never be allowed to post.
> 
> Good Times,
> Johnnie


He he same here...


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Some of these rules gave me a chuckle so I want to throw one in for consideration. This is a huge benefit for the Newbies. We all jabber and wonder sometimes, and Im as guilty as any, but people do count on this site for experience and help occasionally. 

If some one ask an honest question, answer ONLY with experience. If you haven't done it, or experienced it, don't answer. Just because it was read, seen or heard somewhere else, doesn't mean that person had experience with that matter. If the question is explained in detail or pics provided, and you want to give an educated guess, I would let them know. Hey I havent had that problem but my first try at it, if no one answers with experience, is to blah blah blah. Or refer them to a thread that the matter has been covered that may have honest answers. 

Example:
Q: My unobtanium doesn't properly fit the widget and my pipe burns hot. What should I do? 
A: You need to only smoke OTCs and buy a cob. (INCORRECT!!)

Its clear the person is not aware of the proper name of the parts of a pipe and the MULTIPLE factors that can make a pipe burn hot. NOW is the time to educate and help. Make any sense?
:spank:


----------



## jerobinson17 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yamaha53 said:


> Some of these rules gave me a chuckle so I want to throw one in for consideration. This is a huge benefit for the Newbies. We all jabber and wonder sometimes, and Im as guilty as any, but people do count on this site for experience and help occasionally.
> 
> If some one ask an honest question, answer ONLY with experience. If you haven't done it, or experienced it, don't answer. Just because it was read, seen or heard somewhere else, doesn't mean that person had experience with that matter. If the question is explained in detail or pics provided, and you want to give an educated guess, I would let them know. Hey I havent had that problem but my first try at it, if no one answers with experience, is to blah blah blah. Or refer them to a thread that the matter has been covered that may have honest answers.
> 
> ...


I agree with this one. I am still very new to cigars and this forum is usually the first place I look when I have questions and so far I have always been able to find the answers. This is a great forum with tons of help full and people.

Also nice thread Neil it's always good to have a little reminder.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Okay, it's been a few days and some more thoughts came up here on the thread and one other thought came up to me over the course of the last two days. So, here's an update: (Rule 13, 14, and 15 are the new additions)


Rule 1 – Never ask a brother or sister about his or her stash within the context of purchasing cigars. It's okay to compliment a BOTL or SOTL on their stash when they post pics or whatever or to say, "OMG, it's HUGE!", but just leave it at that. If you want to purchase stuff, just head over to the group buys/splits threads.

Rule 2 – Don’t publicly ask about bombs or what they are. Do a little digging around the forum, you’ll figure it out, and undoubtedly, you’ll receive one. Asking about bombs looks a lot like you’re begging to get hit by one. Just be a good Puffer, post to the forums, contribute, and even send out your own bombs. Don’t worry. You’ll get hit, hard, and multiple times. If you are truly baffled by the concept of bombs, PM one of your fellow puffers and ask.

Rule 3 – When you have an issue with a BOTL or SOTL, send them a PM. Work things out privately, not publicly.

Rule 4 – Don’t ask for RG. RG is earned, and it can be given and taken away. Posting cool posts, being creative, bombing, and contributing are all great reasons to give a brother or sister some RG love. Give out as much as you can to deserving BOTLs and SOTLs and you’ll be surprised at how much love you’ll get back.

Rule 4a – Don’t ask others to bump RG in your place. Be patient and wait until you can give out more RG then bump them yourself.

Rule 5 – If you give negative RG, just be sure that it’s deserved. There are always two-sides to every story and remember, sometimes things seem worse when they’re written out than if they had actually been said in person. Consider even PM'ing the offending party and asking them if they realize they screwed up or what their meaning really was if a post seems out of place.

Rule 6 – Be careful what you say in print and in public. A good rule of thumb is that if you wouldn’t tell it to someone’s face, you probably shouldn’t write it. This will avoid flamewars and hurt feelings.

Rule 7 – Read the posted rules for the forum. There’s a lot of good info in there that will keep you in everyone’s good graces.

Rule 8 – Be open and honest. We’re all brothers and sisters here and we enjoy smoking stogies and telling stories, but outright lies to or about someone can be hurtful.

Rule 9 – Smoking cigars isn’t about keeping up with the Jones’ or the Ron Stacy’s of the world. We laugh and tease about the slippery slope, but it’s important to remember: If you’re racking up a huge credit card bill because of cigars and you’re not able to pay it off, you shouldn’t be spending that money on cigars. When you purchase and smoke cigars, you are literally burning your money. It’s that simple. Basic rule of thumb: Keep your stash within the limits of your cash.

Rule 9a – Just like with your stash, bombing isn’t about keeping up with the Jones’ or Ron Stacy’s… Definitely not about keeping up with the Ron Stacy’s of the world. Bombs are a gift and while bombs wars are fun and all of us really get into them, it’s okay if you raise the white flag every now and then.

Rule 10 – Give respect and it’ll be returned in kind. It’s a lot like the Golden Rule. Do unto others as you’d have them do unto you.

Rule 11 – When posting to a thread, it’s kind of nice if you use more than three words. “Nice hit, bro.” is good, but maybe expand on why it was good or comment on something about the brother or sister you’re commenting to. This helps build real friendships and camaraderie. 

Rule 12 – When participating in a MAW/PIF, remember that Karma exists and your reputation will follow you. “Give” as you would like to “Get.” Secondarily, if you are involved in a PIF/MAW and expect to get certain types of cigars or are worried about the type of cigars you might get, then you are in it for the wrong reason.

Rule 13 – If a brother sends you a cigar for free, NEVER, EVER complain about it. EVER. Accept the gift graciously, smoke it, and enjoy it. If something happens to the stick or it doesn’t smoke well, or even if it doesn’t taste that good, those things should remain a secret that goes with you to your grave. Simply thank the brother for the smoke and move on, because it’s the thought that counts.

Rule 14 – If a new member asks what appears to be an honest question, answer it from your experience. And please refrain from giving them the sage advice of “You should have used search!” Yes, it may be easy to do a search, but the new member may not know the right search term or may not realize there is a “search” function on Puff.

Rule 15 – It’s highly advisable that you do not post while you are angry or drunk. While your post may be interesting in some cases, it will most likely end up being offensive or hurtful. Remember that counting to 10 when you’re angry is helpful and waiting until you’re sober is even better.

Rule 16 – Get off the computer and smoke some cigars. Puff.com is a great forum, but you really can get too much of a good thing if you’re on all of the time.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm going to starting sending out cigars with holes punctured in them. I plead the 13th!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Yamaha53 said:


> Some of these rules gave me a chuckle so I want to throw one in for consideration. This is a huge benefit for the Newbies. We all jabber and wonder sometimes, and Im as guilty as any, but people do count on this site for experience and help occasionally.
> 
> If some one ask an honest question, answer ONLY with experience. If you haven't done it, or experienced it, don't answer. Just because it was read, seen or heard somewhere else, doesn't mean that person had experience with that matter. If the question is explained in detail or pics provided, and you want to give an educated guess, I would let them know. Hey I havent had that problem but my first try at it, if no one answers with experience, is to blah blah blah. Or refer them to a thread that the matter has been covered that may have honest answers.
> 
> ...


 + 1,000,000
To add to your statement, when an OP ask a serious, give a serious answer. At least for the first couple pages.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Now that these rules have been spoken I think that the title of this thread is incorrect. Damn it Neal..think things through! ound:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I have an adendum to Rule 13:mrgreen:

Rule 13a


Feel free to PIF and even retaliate by sending cigars to the brother, or other deserving BOTLs.

Some of us noobs get caught up in the "hey I don't deserve this" thing, but as I have recently learned, you "let the bombers be bombers", and "roll with punches" You thank them, move on in public, and privately plot revenge:mischief:

The two quotes in the above paragraph are from two of the great BOTLs on this site, and I hope all of you get to communicate with them!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Some "Newly" Spoken, Formerly Unspoken Rules of Puff.com*



primetime76 said:


> Now that these rules have been spoken I think that the title of this thread is incorrect. Damn it Neal..think things through! ound:


Ya know... I think I'm seeing a pattern in my posts here... post first, damn the consequences! LOL...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, not to put too fine a point on it, unless someone has read them out loud, they haven't actually been spoken, only written.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tritones said:


> Well, not to put too fine a point on it, unless someone has read them out loud, they haven't actually been spoken, only written.


Or "Thoughted" maybe? The voices would dare to disagree with you but if I'm not listening to them then they have not spoken either I suppose.:gossip:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> I have an adendum to Rule 13:mrgreen:
> 
> Rule 13a
> 
> ...


I would change that to certain people you plot revenge on but most bombers what the PIF to be engaged so my thoughts anyway.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Or "Thoughted" maybe? The voices would dare to disagree with you but if I'm not listening to them then they have not spoken either I suppose.:gossip:


I have more voices in my head than you have in yours, and mine are louder. oke: Therefore we have shouted you down and declare this argument a victory for our side, with no voices abstaining (which is a first). :dizzy:

We hereby certify these rules unspoken until someone reads them out loud. :tape:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Tritones said:


> I have more voices in my head than you have in yours, and mine are louder. oke: Therefore we have shouted you down and declare this argument a victory for our side, with no voices abstaining (which is a first). :dizzy:
> 
> We hereby certify these rules unspoken until someone reads them out loud. :tape:


Having read the previous, and all voices in my hand crying "unanimous," I'll second that motion.

Does the motion carry? (consults voices) "Aye."

Indeed... the motion passes. The rules shall remain unspoken.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I think Mike, Neal and Warren are triplets somehow


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow Dave, what a scary proposition! If us three got all our voices together the membership here would double overnight but I do not think it would survive a :BS onslaught of that magnitude. :fear::scared::rofl:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Wow Dave, what a scary proposition! If us three got all our voices together the membership here would double overnight but I do not think it would survive a :BS onslaught of that magnitude. :fear::scared::rofl:


Think about it all the same voice continents apart. Meant with respect :hug:as that would not be a bad thing.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

And to think that this thread started out so normal. There is a whole lot of weird going on now. In that vein I think we need a to make a rule that only one voice per user name shall post or have say any say in future discussions. Dave excepted of course.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Or Maybe only one voice per person at a time LOL hold it you just said that  okay shutting up again


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I think Mike, Neal and Warren are triplets somehow


That's funny!

And scary ...

I love it!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I do not think it would survive a :BS onslaught of that magnitude. :fear::scared::rofl:


I can't find a single voice to disagree with that!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Johnpaul said:


> And to think that this thread started out so normal. There is a whole lot of weird going on now. In that vein I think we need a to make a rule that only one voice per user name shall post or have say any say in future discussions. Dave excepted of course.


Bah! Typical monovocal response!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Fine here is an atypical response.

Rule 16 – One voice per user name and one user name per set of genitalia.

Is that better. I give you two voices if you happen to be "blessed" with a matched set.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Johnpaul said:


> And to think that this thread started out so normal. There is a whole lot of weird going on now.


Welcome to our world. :laugh:

Rule 17: Do not hijack meaningful threads......Oooops!:banplease::rofl:


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Dont forget rule 17.

17. If this is your first time reading the rules, you need to bomb somebody!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Or Maybe only one voice per person at a time LOL hold it you just said that  okay shutting up again


me: good idea Dave

my internal voice: I agree

my external voice: ok

my loud voice: Hey, don't mess with Dave, he is a totally awsome BOTL

My voice of reason: your right...Dave is Awsome

us in unison: we apologize


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Rule 17: Do not hijack meaningful threads......Oooops!:banplease::rofl:


This is good, even if it's one I have trouble following.

I will try to behave.

But it won't be easy.


----------

